# Making your yard Haunted



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a lot of positive comments on my pumpkin tree last year. Planning to use it again this year.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

for some more, go here

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/annamarykahn-albums-2010.html

amk


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

@brees I LOVE your tree!!!! It reminds me of Ray Bradbury's 'The Halloween Tree'....one of my favorite stories


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

*my front yard in 2010*

Here is my front yard (including my neighbours) from 2010 (still was working on it.) Check out my galleries and vids. Look very cool at night, we put lots of spotlights. Sadly, I find my pics don't show well how the lighting was pretty cool).

View attachment 17337


View attachment 17338


View attachment 17340


View attachment 17339


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

mine was very small last year but here's some pics.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

everybody's looks GREAT! here's one of mine.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

This is my place last year. Due to some issues, we're moving into a new place. I will miss the yard and the porches. I had the most epic plans for this year too.










More pics here: Halloween 2010


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This should be a fun thread 

Couple of things that aren't shown in the picture: The yard is illuminated with lightning from a FireFly unit. Hallowindow is playing in that upstairs window and there is a Hallowindow eye loop playing in another window:


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Define haunted.

This is the kind of strange thing I normally do in the main haunt.



















And this is what I compromise down to when I do my brother's yard haunt.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is something we did a couple years ago. My theme changes a little and I have revamped mine a few times.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I love seeing how everyone displays their tombstones/props with their own style!! Here is my yard last year..


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

These are all amazing! I really need to get some better lighting...and tombstones...AH I'm so jealous!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW! There are some great yards here. Mine is not nearly as nice. This was last years, have a more compacted design on the other side of the driveway for this year in the works. PLEASE KEEP POSTING, I love this stuff!


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Beacon yours is much better than mine. I like


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Frightmarehomehaunt said:


> I have seen many incredible things that home haunters do to their yards. For the past 2 years mine hasn't turned out the way I wanted it to and I would like to see your pictures and ideas. This is the thread to post pictures of your YARD HAUNT


Do you have pictures of your set up or even a picture of your yard/house?! This is a great forum filled with loads of helpful/creative people, the best way to get ideas is to show what you have and what you have to work with! Believe me if you do that then the ideas will start flowing in!

A day shot and night shot of my 2010 set up~


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Frightmarehomehaunt,
To me, mine was a big let down. My displays were spaced too far apart. People didn't even notice some of my favorite ones! 

So, I took this approach: Small improvements every year. 

This year I re-made several displays, added more animatronics (yes, they are all simple movements but that is where I'm at) and I want to improve my lighting and add smoke and such.

Mine should look really good in a couple of more years! 

Don't get discouraged, work with what you have, be creative with it and most importantly, enjoy what your doing and make sure the final display makes YOU happy!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I love looking at everyone's pictures. You have all done a wonderfull job on your yard haunt.

Last year we just set up the yard like a cemetary. This was the first year we used color lighting and it really made it look ten times spookery.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

BeaconSamurai said:


> Frightmarehomehaunt,
> To me, mine was a big let down. My displays were spaced too far apart. People didn't even notice some of my favorite ones!


Having things too close is just as bad if folks aren't taking the time to look at everything. Spacing is good, just figure out how to lead the ToTs around so they see everything. Also, lighting, which you seem to already know, does a lot towards attracting the ToTs to your props.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Lots of pics in this other thread

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/104841-favorite-haunt-halloween-photo.html


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Last year...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

brees86 said:


> I had a lot of positive comments on my pumpkin tree last year. Planning to use it again this year.


Incredible tree!

I need to do this. I have a plum (yours looks like a plum) in front of my house too, and orange lights look great on it. I'm being forced away from the little tinkly xmas type lights this year, as it distracts from our other stuff. But that type of thing would work out _very_ well. Thanks!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Keep 'em comin' y'all! I love seein' em.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Same! They are awesome


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love that tree!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

One of mine


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

More you say?


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

PumpkinPrincess - I love your giant spider! Did you make the "Spiders Preyground" sign yourself? I need to come up with a sign like that for my garage haunt.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thx. No, I bought it at Shindigz. I added the Pennywise graphic and personalized it. They have tons of different themes.

They usually have several one cent and one dollar sales. In fact this past weekend I bought three for about $20 total.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

A few of my pics from the last couple of years. I was sick 2009, and last year was crazy busy so the setups were not the best, but I'm working on lighting and creating little vingnettes throughout the yard. I still have a loooooong way to go and need to stop rushing the setup. 










































Oh, and there is another thread started a few years ago that has LOTS of pictures:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69886-your-cemetery.html


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Here are some of mine:
Reno's yearly pre-Halloween wind storm:








Halloween 2010 night:


















and ..... many, many years ago when I was just a little ToT'r:


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice killerhaunts. I HATE wind storms with a burning passion when they happen around Halloween time...


----------

